# Spare tire for diesel???



## A3GR (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a solution for a spare tire for a North American Cruze Diesel? The bolt pattern and disc brake calipers are different than the gas Cruze. The bolt pattern is 5X115mm with a 41mm positive offset to clear the Diesel caliper. It appears, GM does not have avalable a spare tire for the Diesel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You'll have to find another car with the 5x115 bolt pattern that uses the same size main tires. Get the wheel for that car and then order the tire itself from Maxxis online. The real issue you're going to run into is that the DEF tank is in the spare tire hole in the trunk.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A spare tire from a Chevy Orlando will work - if you can find one. But I've not come across one. 

Another option is a full size spare. You need steel wheel part number 13259235 and a tire sized 215/60R16. 

Or go with a stock alloy and rubber for a few $100 more and have something that you can rotate with the other four.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

NO need, road assistance for 5 years...you paid for it...imo


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bigluke said:


> NO need, road assistance for 5 years...you paid for it...imo


As far as I'm concerned road side assistance is next to useless. The last time I called for an after hours tow it took over an hour and that was in Denver. If you're out in rural areas you could easily spend the night in your car on the side of the highway. Much better to have a spare, even a donut spare so you can limp "home". The trend to no spares is a recipe for angry owners and complaints.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

True but changing the tire on the side of the road with cars passing besides you wasn't a great trip, I tow it take a coffee and let them work on it time I relax and watch the news...one life to live....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I bought the cheapest full size tire and rim I could find on tirerack. It was $130 plus $40 shipping. I threw that and a jack in the trunk. With as much and as far as I drive, I like the peace of mind that comes with it.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I got the full spare tire and jack kit ...got it out of a totaled 2012 gas cruze ... tire has never been used ! 
Humm Why did GM not put the urea tank under the passenger seats?


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> I got the full spare tire and jack kit ...got it out of a totaled 2012 gas cruze ... tire has never been used !
> Humm Why did GM not put the urea tank under the passenger seats?


I think the fuel tank is under the back seat and that was the last time I looked. Fuel tanks were moved forward of the spare tire after cars went front wheel drive to protect the tank in a rear end accidents. So this being a compact car there is not much room to get everything required in safety equipment and the needed items such as fuel tanks and whatever else is required like the wheels :yahoo:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I got the full spare tire and jack kit ...got it out of a totaled 2012 gas cruze ... tire has never been used !
> Humm Why did GM not put the urea tank under the passenger seats?


Manny, Did you test fitment to make sure it works (front and rear)?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The fuel tank is under the trunk and between the rear wheels.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Seems to me that lazy design is the reason the urea is in where the spare lives. My previous Commodore had the fuel tank under the spare wheel well. Why can't the non flammable and smaller urea tank be fitted the same way and allow for a real spare tyre full size. If my diesel didn't have a free optional full size spare option I would still be driving the Commodore. The spare is optional on all Cruze in Aus. and most people who actually understand cars opt for one. On top of problems with large holes in a tyre the puncture kit has a limited life to be used in and if used then has to be replaced anyway. Also what does it do for the life of the tyre it has been used in?


----------



## A3GR (Oct 14, 2013)

As far as I can tell no one in North America offers a donut spare tire for the Cruze Diesel and I have not been able to locate another North American car that used the same lug bolt pattern. I tried to locate the wheel used as a spare in Australia and the part# is not valid in the US. Would love to find a solution.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

A3GR said:


> As far as I can tell no one in North America offers a donut spare tire for the Cruze Diesel and I have not been able to locate another North American car that used the same lug bolt pattern. I tried to locate the wheel used as a spare in Australia and the part# is not valid in the US. Would love to find a solution.


You didn't like my suggestion?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

A3GR said:


> As far as I can tell no one in North America offers a donut spare tire for the Cruze Diesel and I have not been able to locate another North American car that used the same lug bolt pattern. I tried to locate the wheel used as a spare in Australia and the part# is not valid in the US. Would love to find a solution.


I have the spare and I have checked the bolt pattern, my guess is the part number isn't one used in the USA, but the wheel would have to fit as the cars underpinnings are the same. Cheapest way would be to buy the rim only and then take it to a local tyre shop to match diameter with existing wheels.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Ebay is listing a donut spare "only for Cruze diesel" at this address: Genuine Chevrolet Cruze Diesel 2009 2013 Space Saver Spare Wheel 16" 5x115 | eBay

Since it's for 2009 - 2013, I'm suspicious. There's another listed as well, but more expensive.

For what it's worth, I have driven, this my 4th, car with no spare tire, but a repair kit and pump and never had a need to fix a flat. If you're driving in the US and typical city to city driving, just get AAA or add towing to your insurance and don't worry about it. I haven't had a flat tire in 20 years.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I got the full spare tire and jack kit ...got it out of a totaled 2012 gas cruze ... tire has never been used !
> Humm Why did GM not put the urea tank under the passenger seats?


Manny, you do know that the hubs are larger on the diesel. I remember you posting about the heavier duty brakes. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Ebay is listing a donut spare "only for Cruze diesel" at this address: Genuine Chevrolet Cruze Diesel 2009 2013 Space Saver Spare Wheel 16" 5x115 | eBay
> 
> Since it's for 2009 - 2013, I'm suspicious. There's another listed as well, but more expensive.
> 
> For what it's worth, I have driven, this my 4th, car with no spare tire, but a repair kit and pump and never had a need to fix a flat. If you're driving in the US and typical city to city driving, just get AAA or add towing to your insurance and don't worry about it. I haven't had a flat tire in 20 years.


Holy cow, that's expensive. For those who want a spare and don't mind losing some trunk space, seems like my method was the most cost effective. I haven't checked lately to see if they still have the same deal though.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

bigluke said:


> NO need, road assistance for 5 years...you paid for it...imo


That is BS. I had a flat within 2000 miles. Road service said they would tow to nearest dealership or tire store. What to do after hours or weekend?
Lucky for me a Hiway assistance worker game me a shot of air an told me of a Pep Boys at next exit. I made it to next exit but ran out of air before I could find Pepboys. The air pump did pump tire but it would not hold a I had a 1/4 hole in tire. The technition pulled out what looked like the broken handle for some needle nose pliers. The did not sell tires to match what I had. They plugged the tire.

I want a full spare tire. Period!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> Holy cow, that's expensive. For those who want a spare and don't mind losing some trunk space, seems like my method was the most cost effective. I haven't checked lately to see if they still have the same deal though.


I am thinking of buying a full size alloy wheel to replace my spare but I will wait until my tyres are due for replacement so I can get all of them the same.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

fj40intow said:


> I want a full spare tire. Period!


Please let us know what you end up with. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> You didn't like my suggestion?


Have you measured the wheel to make sure it fits as the regular Cruze has a smaller bolt spacing? If it does fit tell everyone what it is off so they can get one the same.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Unless you have a complete blowout you should know if your tire is going flat from the tpms. But having a spare is way better than not. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

So for those wanting a spare tire on the diesel, do you want a compact spare(donut) or full size spare? Since no donut tire with that bolt pattern exists in the USA that I know of why not just buy the full size US cruze diesel aluminum rim and get a tire for it. 

Sure you might spend a few hundred dollars but I would rather spend it on the spare rather than get stranded and have to spend just as much when I need to buy a new pair of tires from some random tire shop. I also would no longer have to worry if my car is going to leave me stranded at 3AM on the side of the road, that alone is worth every penny spent.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I posted before on this, not sure if it was in this thread, but I just got the cheapest rim and tire I could from tirerack and threw a jack/lug wrench in the trunk. the tire/rim was like $170 shipped.


----------



## A3GR (Oct 14, 2013)

The last time I checked Tirerack had sold all the 115x5 wheels they had. GM gave me a part #95271368 that they claim is a spare tire kit for the 2014 diesel. This would be ideal since I assume it is a donut wheel and would make access to the DEF fill easier. Contacted my local Chevrolet dealer and the kit is not yet available they also stated the part description states it is a Tool Accessory Kit. Meanwhile we are all driving with no spare tires.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Have you measured the wheel to make sure it fits as the regular Cruze has a smaller bolt spacing? If it does fit tell everyone what it is off so they can get one the same.


Sorry, missed this post, I probably should have "tried it on" after I bought it. I will do that this weekend. Will give me an opportunity to get under there and look at the fuel filter setup since I will be due in a couple months.


----------



## cruznoob75 (Oct 8, 2013)

I just did same thing,,ordered rim from tire rack,,187 shipped...turns out it will be overnight since im upstate ny and its coming from Ct....i believe i ordered 40mm offset as tirerack said it would fit when i did the car search...well see....now im looking for scissor jack,,,i have bottle jacks at home but i want scissor jack for the wife and ill put an 12v inverter and impact gun so she can just spin that bad boy up in the air,,doing homework now....


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

spacedout said:


> So for those wanting a spare tire on the diesel, do you want a compact spare(donut) or full size spare? Since no donut tire with that bolt pattern exists in the USA that I know of why not just buy the full size US cruze diesel aluminum rim and get a tire for it. .


We will be buying a second set of rims for winter tires anyway so cost is not the issue. 

I posted a new thread called "skinny spare" because I want to be able to have more trunk space available.  Without the risk of being stranded on a back road in NNE without any spare and the nearest dealer miles away.


----------



## okeycatfish (Oct 22, 2013)

I bet Manny did not test fit because my chevy dealer tried those wheels and it failed on the 2014 diesel cruze. 

My chevy dealer tried every spar tire in the shop including taking some rom the new vehicles , no workee!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The 1.6T Holden Cruze SRI series has the same bolt pattern as the diesel as well.


----------



## EDDY (Nov 2, 2013)

the gas has a 105 bolt pattern diesel has a 115


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Eddy . Gasser has 5 x 105 ,, Diesel has 5 x 115 , Bolt Pattern .


----------



## EDDY (Nov 2, 2013)

I am driving 300 miles in north west territories no service stations or tow trucks 2014 cruze diesel fuel no problem but I am looking for a spare and jack kit


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Junk yard . Check the Buicks , maybe the same Bolt patern .


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

My winter wheels and tires from my 08 pontiac Grand Prix fit my CTD. Same bolt pattern and same off set.<br>


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I read in another thread that the Chevy Volt uses the same bolt pattern as the diesel, but I don't know the offset.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately the spare hole is filled with the DEF fluid container in the CDT.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I put a full size spare in the trunk. I lost of truck space but I have peace of mind knowing that it's back along with my jack kit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Duraguy (Dec 29, 2013)

You can check out my solution at the following URL.....................
Compact Spare Tire for Cruze Diesel | VW TDI forum, Audi, Porsche, and Chevy Cruze diesel forum

Guy


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Duraguy said:


> You can check out my solution at the following URL.....................
> Compact Spare Tire for Cruze Diesel | VW TDI forum, Audi, Porsche, and Chevy Cruze diesel forum
> 
> Guy


I can't say that your solution is very specific as to the place, parts and cost.


----------



## poriggity (Apr 30, 2014)

I just ordered a new cruze diesel for my company car, and it should be here in 4-6 weeks. I knew it didn't have a spare. I rarely need mine. I did need mine ONCE on my old company car, but that's because I was on a dirt road with it, and ran over a screw. I could have repaired the tire, but it was less labor intensive to just change the tire, and have the dealer repair the damaged one. Being that my cruze I ordered is a company car, and they pay for all repairs, and we have our own 24 hour road side assistance ( I work in Truck Leasing), I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I woudl much rather have one and never need it rather than the other way around


----------



## attrapereves (Jan 6, 2014)

GM sure could have found a different place for the DEF tank, while still allowing a spare. Maybe have the spare on the side of the trunk or something? I'd rather have less trunk space than go without a spare tire.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Like an auto only, gms market research determined most could care less about a spare tire


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Went to my local Chevy dealer and thought I would see what kind of deal I could get. Nearly $400 for the OEM wheel and a $50 core charge. Core charge? He said that I guess they want the old wheel back. Time to seek other options!


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Try this much better than 400 bucks and no core.
Hubcaps Hubcap Wheelcovers Hub Caps Rims Wheels
[h=1]ALY5610 Chevy Cruze Diesel Wheel Silver Painted #13367272[/h][h=3]Price: $169.95 and free shipping . Will be buying one myselfccasion14:[/h]


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

I found a compact spare wheel and jack kit from a mid-2000's Pontiac Bonneville that fit.

Check out Craigslist or Kijiji to find one that is used for not a lot of $$$$. You may find the whole jack kit as well. Or go to a wrecker. There are many, many available at wreckers.



Rogator said:


> My winter wheels and tires from my 08 pontiac Grand Prix fit my CTD. Same bolt pattern and same off set.<br>


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have replaced this original spare in my Holden CTD with a 17 X 7 alloy wheel, this is a picture of the original spare.

View attachment 161513


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The 17" spare from the Orlando is the one that fits well.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Nothing else in North America uses a 5 on 115 high offset?

Chevrolet _ Vehicle Bolt Pattern Reference

11-14 Caprice
05-11 Equinox
01-14 Impala
There are more. Budget wrench-a-part here charges $10 for a donut $25-$50 for a full size.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

For anyone thinking about a spare in a diesel....at least in the US Market cars. Have you ever seen what happens with an unsecured spare tire in an accident? Think what a 20+ pound projectile flying at the occupants of the car will do if you hit something.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Never thought of this doc - but it makes perfect senses. 

I've seen what happens when an unbelted person slams into the seat of a belted person. One dies. But not the one you'd think.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Never thought of this doc - but it makes perfect senses.
> 
> I've seen what happens when an unbelted person slams into the seat of a belted person. One dies. But not the one you'd think.


And people argue against compulsory seat belt wearing. The spare could be safe if GM wasn't too mean to design a compatable Def tank.

The petrol tank in the GTO was moved from under and around the spare to inside the trunk for sale in the US. My point being if an 18 gallon petrol tank can be made to fit, why can't a 5 gallon non flammable liquid tank be fitted? My Commodore, which was basically a 4 door GTO, had the under spare tank and they were not known to be a fire hazard.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Most legislation, regulation, policy or practice is a result of some kind of unexpected or tragic incident. But it is community specific. 

Chicago has probably the toughest fire code anywhere - but that doesn't mean that buildings burn down everywhere else. (Chicago had a terrible fire that nearly burned the whole city down ~100 years ago.)

I'm guessing the U.S. fuel tank reg is related to the exploding pintos of 40+ years ago. 

FWIW Canadian motor vehicle regulations used to be stricter than the U.S. But they were weakened several years ago to harmonize with the U.S. Regs. It was said that they were a barrier to trade - but I suspect that they were harmonized to reduce administrative costs and achieve economies of scale.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Where I live a spare is more than just a convenience, it also can be a lifesaver if you travel in the outback, hundreds of miles from the nearest help. 

Even on an interstate trip it can take hours for help to arrive. 

If you damage a tyre beyond the ability of the inflator kit on a weekend, you could be stuck till Monday.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Never thought of this doc - but it makes perfect senses.
> 
> I've seen what happens when an unbelted person slams into the seat of a belted person. One dies. But not the one you'd think.


Just as an example I meant to post but didn't. 

A few decades ago a kid crossed the center line and hit my uncle head on. The kid was driving a full size car...forget what...it was a late 60's to early 70's American car. Obviously no fold down seats and even had a bulkhead in the trunk, and a recess for the spare. 

The spare hold-down wasn't used, it tore through the bulkhead...back seat, and pinned the driver to the steering column breaking his back, permanently paralyzing him. My uncle fared a lot better in his vehicle though he was hurt really bad for other reasons.

The Cruze is a much smaller car than that was and has fold down back seats.

I remember this because they (the kids welfare parents) tried to sue my uncle because he had money...(they lost because it was 100% their fault). I had seen the photos.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If people won't use the equipment the way it was supposed to be used how can someone else be blamed for this type of failure.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> If people won't use the equipment the way it was supposed to be used how can someone else be blamed for this type of failure.


The problem with common sense is that it's not that common.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> The problem with common sense is that it's not that common.


In the words of my avatar picture, "You can't fix stupid."


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I thought it was George peppard from the a team in your avatar?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I thought it was George peppard from the a team in your avatar?


Ron White, aka "Tater Salad"


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And He Drinks Scotch Whiskey , Double Blended .

What car did George drive in the serial he starred in before the A team serial ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It was the polish intellectual and detective but that's all I can remember.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Ron White, aka "Tater Salad"


In all honesty I've never heard of the man or his humour.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> In all honesty I've never heard of the man or his humour.


I love his stuff....keep you in stitches for hours. He's part of the Blue Collar comedy tour.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tomko said:


> It was the polish intellectual and detective but that's all I can remember.


A Packard


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Banacek. I just remembered. If I recall correctly I was assigned to NATO, in what was then west Germany, during its original run. No English-language television service at that time. Only radio broadcast.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

I purchased a Buick Verano donut as they are supposed to fit. The assembly is only 22" in diameter while the full-sized tires appear to be 25". Did they send me the right one?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

A doughnut spare is VERY RARELY the same size as a "Full-Size" spare. Remember they are for temporary use to get you out of a bad situation to a location where you can have the proper tire repaired or replaced not to drive on for ever. Doughnut spares are rated for 50 miles max at 50 MPH max, but people still drive on them for days at 70-80 with no thoughts that it might be hurting their car and endangering their lives as well as those they share the road with!!!


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Garandman said:


> I purchased a Buick Verano donut as they are supposed to fit. The assembly is only 22" in diameter while the full-sized tires appear to be 25". Did they send me the right one?


I got mine at a local "Bone Yard". My mini-spare is about the same as you described. It was from a 2014 model and appears to be still a virgin tire. I mounted it on my car and the car does NOT appear to list to the side that the tire is mounted on.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 2012 diesel and the original spare is 16 X 6.5 with a tyre that is the same diameter at the road alloy wheels.

View attachment 191058


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> I got mine at a local "Bone Yard". My mini-spare is about the same as you described. It was from a 2014 model and appears to be still a virgin tire. I mounted it on my car and the car does NOT appear to list to the side that the tire is mounted on.


Are there any part numbers on it, or do you know the tire size? Mine says T115/70R16.


----------

